# box with adjustable dial under passenger seat???



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a little box under my passenger seat that has a little dial lookin thing onit.... What does it do??


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

kyleky07 said:


> There is a little box under my passenger seat that has a little dial lookin thing onit.... What does it do??


Mostly like an amplifier for your car stereo.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

A stock one? It doesn't look like anything aftermarket. So If I turn it up it will make the sound better?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

kyleky07 said:


> A stock one? It doesn't look like anything aftermarket. So If I turn it up it will make the sound better?


If it looks like it's hooked up, you should see some sort of wiring harness close by, try turning the dial and see if you hear any difference.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok. Will do.... When I get home . Haha. I'm hours away from home at the moment.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

kyleky07 said:


> Ok. Will do.... When I get home . Haha. I'm hours away from home at the moment.


Also, if it is an amp, it's probably stock too as that is where they normally put them. Is your car radio a Bose?


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

No its not bose. It has clarion speakers in it. But everthing else is sony pioneer and jensen....


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

kyleky07 said:


> No its not bose. It has clarion speakers in it. But everthing else is sony pioneer and jensen....


The clarion could be stock but the others are probably not. You'll have to check or test the amp to see if it's hooked up to the stereo. I assume you bought the car used?


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes I bought used.All of the other stuff like the head unit, the subs and amp, and the rear speakers are after market.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

kyleky07 said:


> Yes I bought used.All of the other stuff like the head unit, the subs and amp, and the rear speakers are after market.


Well it sounds like you already have a terrific setup in there so if you're not sure if the other amp is hooked up or not, I'd just leave it alone..... lol


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah its pretty nice. Ok I won't mess with it then.just made me wonder ewhat it was..


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

I believe that box is your ECU.Its your engines computer.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

What will it do then if I turn the dial if it is the ecu?


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

That dial is used to put the ECU into a diagnostic mode that will show you a series of flashes from the units red and green lights which are also on the ECU.There is a good writeup on the Nissan Pathfinder Offroad Association website as to how to use the ECU and diagnose any problems you may be having with your vehicle(bad sensors,etc.).


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

ECU should be under the dash, not the passenger seat.


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

Ive got a 92 and its under the seat.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

odd, but not beyond the realm of the impossible. That being the case I wouldn't mess with the dial unless you know what it is...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

underling said:


> odd, but not beyond the realm of the impossible. That being the case I wouldn't mess with the dial unless you know what it is...


I think I might have misunderstood the OP's question too - when he said "under the passenger seat" I immediately thought he meant "attached" to the bottom of the seat. I did a search and it looks like the 87-95 pathfinders have their ECUs "on the floor" *below* the passenger seat so it's possible that he was indeed looking at the ECU. See link......

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/140370-how-check-your-ecu-error-codes.html


----------



## minnight (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes...exactly...mounted on the floor under the passenger seat.I believe the first generation pathfinders were all like that and later generations went with an onboard diagnostic with the port being somewhere under the dash on the drivers side.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah there isnt anylights on it... so it must be some sort of speaker amp....


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

so is it amp or an ecu??? im confused.... lots of back and forth as to what it is.....


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

If it is an 87-95 then it will be an ECU, if it is a 96 or newer it is likely an amp.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

ok its a 93 so it must be the ecu...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

underling said:


> If it is an 87-95 then it will be an ECU, if it is a 96 or newer it is likely an amp.


If it's on the floor, it's the ECU.
If it's attached to the bottom of the seat, it's an AMP


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

its attached to the floor. i clicked on the link FAJA put on here and it looks just like the one thats in the pics. it is an ECU.


----------



## kyleky07 (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for everyones help


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

who would attach an amp to the bottom of the seat?? horrible install idea.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

underling said:


> who would attach an amp to the bottom of the seat?? horrible install idea.


Nissan?? :idhitit:


----------

